# Ashtabula smallies



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im looking for help on this area for my smallies whats the water temp and color up there around the break walls i dont want to drive 2 hours one way and fish muddy water at 4 dollers a gallon,and i have guys keep asking me when to go up there for a good day fishing and i dont have the info,im looking foward to comming up there and have a good time,thanks for the help guys,markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Everyone tight lipped?


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

i called snug harbor, was told to ask a fellow named jack there about a fishing report.....it's conneaut harbor not ashtabula...he said he had no reports of fish being caught in the harbor but that there were reports of fish in the river...not sure if those are migratory bass or residents....water temps from NOAA weather show 50dgrs.....in close to shore, mid 40 further out....my guess would be there are some, water quality is not great but guessing not horrible. I wanted to go up tomorrow to scout it out but my roof got hit bye lightning yesterday and i need to get a nice shiny blue tarp up on it before it rains again.
the wife is loving the remodeling color.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If the water temp is 50 they are there (8-20ft) in huge numbers. If the water clarity is a foot or two you will catch plenty.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im going next week and if there in were i think they are i will post it so all will know,and i will need some one to go with me to help on fuel and you know from my past fishing up there i slam them and i will tell you all abought it with the pics like last year,look out big girls im comming to get ya,and show them locals how we roll,so keep your eyes open for open seat and more smallies than you want to catch;tight liped or not i will find them,bank on it,markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I will be there tomorrow Mark I will let you know if they are there buddy!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Markfish,

I don't know if anyone is being tight lipped with you or not. I'm guessing there haven't been many guys out chasing smallies in that area yet due to the terrible weather

Don't make this harder than it really is. Pre spawn smallmouth are the easiest fish in the lake to find and catch. 50 deg water+rocks = smallmouth in water less than 15 ft. Add some good water visibility and you catch smallmouth.

I will be up most of the week of 5/23, I'll let you know what I find

If someone can't find spring smallmouth to catch they need to take up golf


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

!%!$



Lundy said:


> If someone can't find spring smallmouth to catch they need to take up golf


I know someone was catching them hardcore around PI bay last week. I wouldnt imagine its much diff. west of there....


----------



## floridafisher (May 12, 2011)

Hello guys. I am gonna be in port clinton area next weekend on vacation from florida and would love to catch and release some of these smallies you guys are talking about. Never caught one. Can anyone point me in the right direction to some fishing off the shore for these, or do I need to rent a boat. I started another thread asking the same thing. I run a 29 foot open fisherman in the florida keys. Thanks for any info!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok will i know you know what i do so you should be drilling then wish i could go with but you know i got that tourn,this weekend but next week is looking good ,and the guy from florida i dont fish that end of the lake to far we fish east and you can im. me and i will help you get your first smallie and then some, good luck tomarrow will call me later on water up date,markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds good Mark. Hope you guys take their money this week. Sounds like you may be taken the ole Stratos out. Ill call you tomorrow night.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you mean the nitro,and if they dont fix his ranger they should give us a loaner ranger to fish out of,hope your on them big smallies right now cause i going up next week to wack them,will talk tonight ,markfish


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we start after ice out 38 to 40 deg water 18 to 30 fow your late


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i know now whats happening up there now and i got the info from someone i took there last year he called me last night so im not late,and for the guys that want to go up there with me send me a im, so i can get you lined up with me for next week,open seat and i will show ya how i roll.will not go into detail,here will talk and you will like what i got to say its what we been waitting for all winter.its biggggggggggg,markfish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Markfish,
> I don't know if anyone is being tight lipped with you or not. I'm guessing there haven't been many guys out chasing smallies in that area yet due to the terrible weather
> Don't make this harder than it really is. Pre spawn smallmouth are the easiest fish in the lake to find and catch. 50 deg water+rocks = smallmouth in water less than 15 ft. Add some good water visibility and you catch smallmouth.
> I will be up most of the week of 5/23, I'll let you know what I find
> *If someone can't find spring smallmouth to catch they need to take up golf*




LOL! We're about done,,, screwing with the OHIO RIVER,,, SOOO after another week of Mosquito Crappies, IT WILL BE TIME!!!
We almost allways start OUR Erie smallmouth quest the second week of May.
AND it is a little cold and muddy where we usually fish for 'em.
Like I said in an earlier post,,, The LARGEST SMALLIES that I've ever seen on a stringer mount came from Conny.
Just go through the hole in the East wall,,, travel say 1/8-1/4 mile east and look for the subtle 2' drop-offs, Say like 15'-17'- & 20'-22' & so on.
There's a bunch of rocks there,,, AND A BUNCH OF HUGE SMALLIES! (with an occasional Walleye) A friend of mine has a stringer mount of ALL OVER 6#ers!

I still have NEVER landed a 6#er! Under the boat, around the boat, OVER THE BOAT!!! So I keep trying,,,


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm headed to Ashtabula Friday if the weather cooperates, should be fun!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay cull-in i know you you use to fish with ed hankins,right in the x-series if you want to get together will go kick there tails im,me but i got some info now on them and where look me up on the x- series took 17 place on portage then you will know the face,mark


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well this is it were heading to the east tomarrow wind south ,west 10 nots and less just the way we like it will be on them takeing my brother in law and his friend but if his friend cant go will have 1 open seat,will post on that latter today,and you have to be ready to fish all day and net all my hogs and take pics for all ogf, to see how i drill them,just funning but bank on this we will find them and load the boat all day for sure,with pics only,i know some of you have wanted to go up there with me for a long time so if you cant get on friday and i get them well get intouch and will go up next week markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

will see how it goes today and post tomarrow with lots of pics i hope the seat are filled now it time togo see ya up there cullin,markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well it was dirty there and the fog stayed on the lake till 2,00,then left water 52,took us 3 hours to find them good but we did ok for the first trip of the year tons of hits and miss for sure i think we boated around 45, all smallies all day we found one spot and wacked them for 3 hours had a great time with are new fishing buddy from here firstflight,aka,cucumber,we got some pics for you guy to will try to put some up and there is more in my photo pal,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ha ha that was a fun day for sure .. thanks for the invite :B:B


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

:B Markfish and firstflight it was nice to have shared the smallies with you guys Friday was great lots of fish for my 1st time this year and even went back on Sat. with my bro both these fish were over 20" and i quess 5-6 lbs 2 of the 25 fish that were caught


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hoppingtocash was that you we talked to buy your self,on the corner in the feeder out let well good for you and your brother im looing forward to hitting them again soon,we made some moves and had a blast,its just getting started up there will be good all month,so lets get are fill and good luck my friend,nice pics too,markfish


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Whacked 'em pretty good Friday! One over 5 and several 4's.
That fog that hung on til almost 3pm was outrageous!
Can't wait to get back.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we were in front of you guys in the afternoon in the red nitro inside corner were you were your right that fog sucked all day and atill got sunburned go figur, i hade too big boys in the boat with me,hard to miss us we had a blast and its just getting started and the water was dirty that hurt some but dident keep us from drilling them just half of what we get there,


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I watched as you guys fished on Friday, but tried to keep my distance some. I thought if I would see what you guys were using I would try something different behind you to show and catch fish with a different presentation. The fog was pretty wild and there was even a couple times when crossing the bay I had to look at the GPS. I hope the weather holds out for this Friday. Have you guys ever tried Clevelend lakefront area?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

yas there were severial patterns and yes out of 72nd st we fish it too but in the fall big large mouths down there


----------



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

markfish, i see you live in e. canton,im from new franklin area,maybe we could hook up on a bula smallie trip sometime. i havent went yet this year but want to soon.im gonna try this weekend with or without somebody............wags


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope to take a buddy back to 'Bula on June 3rd., that's as soon as I can get back.

From what I've seen, even after the spawn 2-3lb smallmouth are plentiful in the harbor along with some super largemouth.


----------



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

if your looking for a partner i would be very interested. pm me your #or post it here and i will call you,,,,,,,,,wags


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

nobroblem will set something up i got other that are willing to go to and i dont think that lake has sponed out water just not right but just my 2ct, i think there just comming in there NOW water is only 51 i do great there 55 and upto70 and i got plans this weekend but next week might be better


----------



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

pm me your phyone # i will get back.......wags


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

what baits worked? cranks, jigging, spinner baits? dirty water baits?
hoping to get up there this weekend.
thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

1morecast said:


> what baits worked? cranks, jigging, spinner baits? dirty water baits?
> hoping to get up there this weekend.
> thanks


yea them


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ya thats right tell um cucumber,hell we throw it all its called poke and hope,fishing right, hamebone is headding there friday i got doctors that day and plans sunday,mabey me and cucumber can show you around next week,35.00 dame gas up again but charter 700.00,so thats a bargin to fish with the best right cucumber,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

markfish said:


> ya thats right tell um cucumber,hell we throw it all its called poke and hope,fishing right, hamebone is headding there friday i got doctors that day and plans sunday,mabey me and cucumber can show you around next week,35.00 dame gas up again but charter 700.00,so thats a bargin to fish with the best right cucumber,


hey i had i great time fishing was fun just wish i could get a big one on a tube


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> hey i had i great time fishing was fun just wish i could get a big one on a tube


i was hoping to get up there tomorrow as well, but i'm guessing with all this rain it will be way muddy.....think i'll hold off till sunday or monday....maybe next week also


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

never put off tomarrow what you can do today, if the wind is blowing out of the s,w,like they say the water will be fine and cucumber i got the tubes you need for the big girls, you;ll like it it called cucumber and its a 6inch fat tube special order,hamebone is suppose to go up today i got tourn sun,i can go,markfish


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ohio waters are mud- big fish are cold and eatn'- me and the boys plucked 30 or so- spotty- grouped- lots of running- 8ft-35ft- hodgepodge- many liking the max tube crigged


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Nipididdee said:


> ohio waters are mud- big fish are cold and eatn'- me and the boys plucked 30 or so- spotty- grouped- lots of running- 8ft-35ft- hodgepodge- many liking the max tube crigged


man thats some nice fish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

that water looks better than what we fished last week nice catch,that what im talking abought hogs on im going tobe going back mabey this week got one guy need one more and boat is full and ready for battel,nice job nip markfish


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ohio waters are mud- big fish are cold and eatn'- me and the boys plucked 30 or so- spotty- grouped- lots of running- 8ft-35ft- hodgepodge- many liking the max tube crigged


I went back and checked my phone for any missed calls and didn't see any. You must have dialed the wrong number. Sorry I couldn't make it, maybe next time!

Btw, put a freak'in hat and shirt on for God's sake!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> ohio waters are mud- big fish are cold and eatn'- me and the boys plucked 30 or so- spotty- grouped- lots of running- 8ft-35ft- hodgepodge- many liking the max tube crigged


Nip, We need to fatten you up a little. Those things look like freakin groupers in your hand. From now on I say dinner at my house one night a week, thousands of calories, my specialty. I'll have you filling out a life jacket like me and Matt the Mason in no time. 
Nice fish by the way. Glad you don't hook up with those when my money is on the line.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

He didn't dial the wrong number, he dialed my number!!! 

I still can't believe the fish Nip hauled in. I'm thinking about taking off the rest of the week giving it a shot myself. Awesome Memorial Day, thanks Nip! 

Here are a few pics of the 5+ pounders we caught...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry culln those 11 and under only on secret missions- my boys said I'm all fish and head papa  3 miles a day protein bars and running tournaments- goona write a dieting book... Went back Monday crushed em for two hours then stunk once sun set high


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey fishin4five, jw did u catch those BEAUTIFUL smallies on the main lake? nice fish


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Dang...looks like we should have followed you guys Monday morning instead of heading out for perch!!! lol


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Steelhead, yep all main lake.

Nip, can I borrow your GPS chip for tomorrow?


----------



## Rufko (Feb 4, 2008)

Never fished out that way can you give me a good ramp location and some idea where to fish for smallies in Bula.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fished the slips today....wind blowing to hard to fish anywhere near the main lake or break walls. Caught a goood handful of smallies, 2 nice lm, and a ton of rock bass on steroids! Biggest smallie was only 3.5lbs.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

were going today will post on the fishing tomarrow should slam some hogs:B:B


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys are sure slamming some piglets out there for sure!
Maybe I should give up walleye fishing. Smallies are 10x more fun to catch but walleye are pretty good table fare.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

was a bit slow there i think the spond is over and there moved out a bit deeper but we still got fish look like the perch boats were just abought 1 mile out,water still stained and 57,in shore good luck


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Sunday was great and really didn't run caught about 70 fish, water clearing and could even see fish on beds. Some pics of last 2 weeks:


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i can be wrong the waret was dark on friday so we couldent see them well im pumped you got on them my buddy is heading there friday and the water temp was right but stained therewere fish all over there but not in the feeding mood for us nice catch cash,markfish


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

We caught fish every where Sunday there was no place out of bounds, the water was clearing on the outer walls as well. I would expect those fish on beds to put the feed bag by the end of the week. 2 guys tag teaming will catch more fish than there arms will let them reel in a day. We caught the same males 3 times protecting those beds. Has anybody found largemouth in the river yet?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

cash, your right we marked tons of them but only got 25 and did find some large mouth back in bay area,and tons of gold fish,thats right gold fish,first time i ever seen them there pretty cool,well i hope the water clears up next trip good job cash,markfish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

man i gotta get my boat up there and join the madness.

:B nice fish guys


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well if your looking for the best smalle mouth of your life then thats the place to hook them that dont mean you will get her in the boat,trust me ive had some 7 plus on but there jaws are like steel and thick and very hard to hook them good with the best hooks on the market,and when you hit a pig you will know it fast,today wave 2to4 footer with under curent so if any of ya go be carefull, the smallie capitol of the world,i think markfish


----------

